# Downhill Rangers > Marktplatz >  Warnung vor Betrügern

## noox

Immer wieder treiben sich auf unserem Marktplatz - aber auch auf andere Seiten - Betrüger herum. Seid also bitte doppelt vorsichtig! Die Betrüger bieten meist viel zu günstige Top-Bikes an, aber kontaktieren euch auch, wenn ihr Teile verkauft.

Aufpassen sollt ihr besonders bei:
Top-Bikes werden zu unrealistisch günstigen Preisen angeboten.Geldtransfer wird über Western Union abgewickelt.Mail ist im schlechten Deutsch oder Englisch (oder gemischt) abgefasst, oder klingt überhaupt automatisiert erstellt. Z.B. in einen fertigen Text nur die Produktbezeichnung ersetzt.Die Betrüger sind aus dem Ausland tätig (Italien, Frankreich, England, ...).Wenn man ihnen anbietet, die Ware trotzdem persönlich zu übergeben/übernehmen, weichen sie aus.Sie schreiben oft von ihrem "international shipping agent", der die Ware abholt.Sie zahlen per Check, der sich dann als ungedeckt herausstellt. Oft ist die Checksumme zu hoch und wollen, dass man die Differenz zurückbezahlt.

Bevor ihr Geld überweist, solltet ihr noch Folgendes machen:
Lasst euch den vollständigen Namen und die vollständige Adresse geben, und schreibt diese Daten auch bei der Überweisung dazu. Eine falsche Adresse fällt eventuell bei der Bank auf.Lasst euch die Telefonnummer geben und macht vor der Überweisung einen Kontroll-Anruf.Verlangt, dass das Paket mit einer Sendungsnummer verschickt wird (also als Paket oder eingeschrieben). Bei manchen kleinen Teilen unter 2kg ist ein Versenden als Brief (bei post.at) deutlich günstiger. Da hat man dann allerdings keinen Nachweis. Man kann aber so einen Brief eingeschrieben versenden. Kostet zwar ein paar Euro mehr, aber es gibt einen Nachweis.


Weitere Diskussionen hier am Downhill-Board zum Thema Betrügereien:

2004-04-01: Intense M1 
2004-04-22: Wegen den Betrugsversuchen am Markplatz 
2004-08-19: Komische Mail wegen Verkauf!!! 
2004-08-31: Achtung e-bay betrügereien 

Diskussion dazu: Betrüger am Marktplatz

----------

